

Sounds of Street View - murtza
http://www.amplifon.co.uk/sounds-of-street-view/index.html

======
natch
Wow, very nicely done. I have to ask since I didn't see it stated: is this
using Google Street View images, or are you somehow sourcing your own?

And are creators responsible for their own hosting, or did I miss something
where you are supplying that? You seem to assume people won't have questions
about that part.

